# Anyone else developed acne on their butt? :(



## A_K_and_K

Apparently this can happen during pregnancy. :( Surprisingly I have had great skin on my face, because I read a lot that you usually break out a ton on your face...

No...my "breakout" appears to be on my butt :( I'm so flipping embarrassed. Mostly they are just red marks, not like a zit with white thing on it, just red marks...on each cheek...probably 5-8 each side! And they don't GO AWAY, they are just turning purple coloured, like a scar, and staying!!!! :shrug:

I don't want my SO to see it, even though he says he doesn't care.

Is there ANYTHING I can use to help this?! I've got great hygiene and switch between thongs and normal panties...I thought maybe it was the underwear rubbing against me but ...I don't know! :nope: Help :( This will make labour so much more embarrassing than it already will be!


----------



## britt0285

Have you tried a mild body scrub?


----------



## charlie_lael

Does anything come out like a zit? Are you sure it's not some sort of staph infection?


----------



## heyyydayyy

I had a skin condition once and my doctor recommended a wash called Hibiclens. It's actually an antimicrobial wash that surgeons use to wash their hands before going into the operating room. But quite honestly it is my miracle soap. You have to be careful not to get it too close to your hoo-ha or in your eyes because it's potent stuff. But it has helped clear my acne, eczema, and even these nasty little things called sebaceous cysts. I have used it before on my acne I had on my butt, and after two or three uses in the shower, I noticed that it had really cleared up! You can buy Hibiclens at target...it's usually near the pharmacy and kind of hard to find but it comes in a little blue box. Good luck!


----------



## A_K_and_K

charlie_lael said:


> Does anything come out like a zit? Are you sure it's not some sort of staph infection?

They start out like the little irritations you can get if your clothes rubs your skin all day - like little ingrown hairs almost? A couple had very minimal white stuff in them, whereas the others, I just left alone because I was distraught about it...and figured if I picked at them they would just get worse...figured if I didn't touch them they would just go away, but I think my underwear or jeans rubbing them just aggravated them the same way that picking at them would.

I will try a pimple related body scrub...hopefully that will help...had just been using a deep cleansing soap and loofah...


----------

